# Who can build me a 10' rod ?



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I can supply the blank and the guides.
10' glass blank into a surf / spinning outfit.
I want to go with a simple under-over "econo" wrap and build for Pompano fishing.
Please shoot me a pm if you are available.
Thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I can supply the blank and the guides.
> 10' glass blank into a surf / spinning outfit.
> I want to go with a simple under-over "econo" wrap and build for Pompano fishing.
> Please shoot me a pm if you are available.
> Thanks



Pat, I know a guy in Fairhope that can do it, does great work. Text me if interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If your interested I will be in orange beach this weekend and could pick it up and build it for you. My number is 334-391-4051. Feel free to call me


----------

